# double newsletter - oops



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2014)

I am not quite sure what happened here, but it appears a double copy of hte newsletter got sent to everyone.

I apologize for the duplicate.


----------



## Craigvince (Oct 23, 2014)

You're forgiven, Brian. 
I'd rather get the news twice than not at all (like all the non-TUGers in the world).


----------

